# Power Shift Model 38560 "No movement any Gear"



## BoscoMurphy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, Machine will not move in any Gear. Belts are brand new, shift appears to be working, Roller Chain on and o.k. This machine has a transmission case. Is there an adjustment? Could it be an easy fix? Thanks for the help on this. Serial #230000741, Model #38560.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BoscoMurphy said:


> Hello, Machine will not move in any Gear. Belts are brand new, shift appears to be working, Roller Chain on and o.k. This machine has a transmission case. Is there an adjustment? Could it be an easy fix? Thanks for the help on this. Serial #230000741, Model #38560.


 if it is a POWERSHIFT I can fix it. but I will need a vid of the machine. to become 1 with it. and I am sure you are a long way from the frozen tundra. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum BoscoMurphy. I know very little about Powershifts so Powershift93 is the man to help. I do have a link to the manual in case you need to make adjustments based on his forthcoming advise.

Tosnowps[1] Copy


----------



## BoscoMurphy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re-Powershift*

Hi Power Shift, I stated the model number & ser. number in my post


----------



## BoscoMurphy (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the Link to the Manual Grunt. I just buzzed through it and it might be the tension springs that are up underneath. I won't know until I get it apart.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum BoscoMurphy. I know very little about Powershifts so Powershift93 is the man to help. I do have a link to the manual in case you need to make adjustments based on his forthcoming advise.
> 
> Tosnowps[1] Copy


 I have said this a million times over. BROTHER GRUNT is the man that always has the master plan in hand.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I have said this a million times over. BROTHER GRUNT is the man that always has the master plan in hand.


Aw shucks, just trying to help. With your advise, he will do just fine.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

A quick test to see if the belt has enough tension : With engine OFF and belt cover off, pull the spark plug wire off, trans in N , squeeze traction handle, and pull the recoil slowly. If the shaft/pulley turns and the belt turns WITH IT, it has tension , if the shaft / pulley turns and the belt slips, not enough tension. Hope this helps.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Another thing to check out. is the tab that bolts to the trans from the shifter down below. check to see that is not bent, broken or in some other state of disarray.


----------

